# steering column removal?



## Reb (Aug 5, 2013)

I wish to remove the steering column from my '67 LeMans in order to delete the column shift components. I don't know how to go about it, however. Could anyone offer insight into the following?

Starting with the basics, how does the steering wheel's center cap come off? I don't want to just go prying on it and end up breaking it.



Next, is disconnecting the steering shaft from the box as simple as unbolting it at this flange?



And, even once everything is unbolted, how is the column pulled through the firewall with that link-arm sticking out? Does that clamp directly adjacent to the plug wire clip have anything to do with disassembly?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

You don't have to remove the center cap to pull the column. Disconnect the "rag joint" at the steering box. There will be two bolts holding the column up to a bracket underneath the dash. You'll have to remove the trim/cover plate underneath the column to get to the bolts. (All this is a lot easier if you remove the front seat first). Unbolt the column, drop it down, disconnect the wiring harnesses, remove the screws from the plate (underneath the floor mat/carpet/plastic firewall cover on the inside) that holds the bottom end of the column to the firewall, and you should be able to remove the whole thing as a unit - steering wheel and all. You'll find the hole in the firewall is large enough to work that bracket through once you have the rest of the column "free". Best thing to do would be to find yourself a copy of the service manual for your car (they're out there on the 'net) and follow it.


Bear


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

*Workin' on cars*

:cool You should invest in a Haynes Manuals for your car. Haynes is the information resource for the DIY enthusiast


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

No offense, but the best source of information is the collection of factory manuals. A goodly portion of them are available on the wildaboutcars web site if you register there as a member.

Wild About Cars - Your Automotive Resource Center - Our Latest News and Happenings

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

In order to delete the column shift components completely you will need to find a floor shift column to replace it. I found the column arm hub made a nice mounting point for my tach, it is simply held in with a pin and easy to remove. You will want to disable the neutral lockout and buy the floor shift harness and install it on the shifter so it will not start while in drive. I have a buddy with access to an engraver that is supposed to make me an acrylic insert with the Tempest logo to replace the old back lit column indicator...lemons to lemonade and put the few hundred you save towards power steering or brakes...just my .02. You will be surprised at how quick those 200 dollar items add up to thousands.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

This^^^^^. You will need a floor shift column. And there is one cad plated, 3/8" headed bolt at 6 o'clock on the column under the lower bracket that you will need an 8-10 inch extension and a wobble socket (or extension) to get to. Be aware of that. and there are two metal shims that go between the column and lower brace. Take pics as you go so you know what went where.


----------



## Reb (Aug 5, 2013)

After having found how expen$$$ive an Iditit column plus installation components are, I did some searching online and found several reasonably priced used floor-shift columns. Looks like the way to go. I'll still need to remove the steering wheel, though. A few basic instructions, please?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Reb, go here:

Wild About Cars - Your Automotive Resource Center - Our Latest News and Happenings

Register as a member (free) and you'll have access to online copies of the factory service manuals. You'll find all the instructions you need there.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Reb, replace your upper control arm bushings. They are 'wore plumb out'.


----------

